# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Sinonasale polypose - Artikel

## Agnes574

Sinonasale polypose: vaak een verstopte neus en sinusitisaanvallen

Een neus die (bijna) constant verstopt is, veel last van sinusitis en migraine, een verstoorde reukzin. U maakt misschien deel uit van die 2% van de bevolking die lijden aan sinonasale polypose en die daarvan vrij veel hinder ondervinden. U kunt de hinder aanzienlijk verminderen door de juiste behandeling te volgen. 


Welke zijn de symptomen van sinonasale polypose? 

Een sinonasale polypose is een aandoening die zeer weinig gediagnosticeerd wordt omdat de aanwezige symptomen vrij gewoon zijn: hoofdpijn, een verstopte of een lopende neus.
Na een tijdje, kunnen de poliepen, goedaardige slijmvliestumoren, uiteindelijk de sinussen verstoppen en regelmatig leiden tot sinusitisaanvallen en tot wijzigingen van de reukzin. Deze symptomen doen zich bijna continu voor en ontwikkelen zich tot herhaalde aanvallen, wat voor de patiënt zeer hinderlijk kan zijn.
Het is ook belangrijk te vermelden dat een sinonasale polypose dikwijls gekoppeld is aan astma en aan een intolerantie voor aspirine.


Hebt u een sinonasale polypose? 

Indien u dikwijls last hebt van sinusitis en indien u ook nog veel last hebt van de neus, dan lijkt het aangewezen om een afspraak te maken met een NKO-arts (neus-, keel- en oorarts). Deze zal een diagnose stellen na afname van een klinische test, eventueel aangevuld met een endoscopie van de sinussen. Daarna zal hij zeker een sinusscan voorschrijven om de verschillende neus- en sinusholten tot in de details te kunnen onderzoeken en om de ernst van de aandoening te kunnen beoordelen.


Behandeling met corticoïden 

Bij de behandeling moet u dagelijks (en levenslang) een corticoïdenspray in uw neus verstuiven. Wanneer de symptomen de patiënt veel last bezorgen, wordt de behandeling aangevuld met een korte kuur van corticoïdentabletten. Indien goed gevolgd, is deze behandeling zeer doeltreffend en zullen de symptomen de patiënt veel minder last bezorgen.
Het kan wel eens gebeuren dat een sinonasale polypose standhoudt tegen de corticoïden. Bovendien moet het aantal korte kuren van corticoïdentabletten beperkt blijven tot drie per jaar, en dat om elk risico op complicaties te vermijden bij de corticotherapie. Soms moet men dus toch beroep doen op een chirurgische ingreep om de poliepen te verwijderen.
Maar opgelet, deze erg delicate ingreep leidt niet tot genezing, maar wel tot een vermindering van de symptomen. Daarna blijft de behandeling met corticoïden noodzakelijk, maar het aantal kuren met tabletten zal verminderen en de levenskwaliteit van de patiënt zal er zeker op vooruitgaan.



26/02/2008 
Dr. Philippe Presles
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

